# Cartas de Inundação e de Risco em Cenários de Alteração Climática



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2015 às 16:28)

Estudo contento vários cenários de alteração climática, avaliação da subida do nível do mar, eventos de precipitação para vários períodos de retorno, modelização de cheias urbanas,mapas de vulnerabilidade de inundação e de risco .

 (CIRAC)

Autores do projecto
Pedro Garrett
Luís Dias
Rita Jacinto
Hugo Costa
Nuno Grosso
Frank Braunschweig
Rute Vieira

Execução técnica
Tomé Pedroso
Rui Esteves
Carlos Ferreira Borges
João Barata
Pedro Castro Caldas
António Teixeira
Olga Germano
Miguel Guimarães
Paulo Baptista
José Maria Lima

PDF
http://bit.ly/1Mcq6ca


----------

